# red5 in eclipse.



## paulfrottawa (Jan 4, 2013)

(! = nothing else)
If you use subversion use subversion-java with eclipse.
Install openjdk6 from the ports collection
Install red5 ""  ! No need to start red5 server
Install eclipse ""

Start up eclipse and note if its a Helios or Indigo, etc. on the splash screen.
On the file menu go to help > install new software 
add update site of splash screen > http://download.eclipse.org/releases/indigo/ !
add update site http://www.red5.org/downloads/projects/red5plugin/update_0.2.x/ 
and download plugin.
add update site Apache IvyDE Repository - http://www.apache.org/dist/ant/ivyde/updatesite
and download plugins.

_____________________________________________

Now create a project and use /usr/local/red5 as project location.
click on debug configure debug and add org.red5.server.Bootstrap in main class.

Should work. Check localhost:5080
_____________________________________________________
I'll be rechecking this configuration as I just got this running in eclipse and freebsd.


----------

